# Ich weiss fast nicht mehr weiter... (AA Mannheim)



## dani4u (15. März 2008)

*Agentur für Arbeit - Job Center "Junges" Mannheim*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin 20Jahre alt, und werde im Juli 21. Ich habe keine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung, 
und habe bisher auch nicht Fuß fassen können. Im Jahr 2003 habe ich meinen 
Hauptschulabschluss mit dem Durchschnitt 3,0 abgeschlossen.

Zunächst ein überblick was ich "Arbeitsmäßig" seit dem Abschluss getan habe:
Ausbildung Kfz-Mechatroniker - Dauer: 3/4 Jahr
Direkt im Anschluss habe ich eine Ausbildung als Kfz-Mechatroniker angefangen, die mir mein Vater sozusagen "übers Telefon beschafft hat". In meiner Wunschbranche habe ich nichts gefunden, und sonst standen mir auch keine Wege offen, ich bin zu dem Vorstellungsgespräch hin, und habe mit dem Chef gesprochen. Es wurde mir gesagt dass ich im ersten Ausbildungsjahr pro Tag 15€ verdiene, und davon nur an den Tagen, an denen ich im Betrieb war. Das war natürlich nur ein mal pro Woche. Nach einem Dreiviertel Jahr habe ich die Ausbildung dann einerseits aus persönlichen Gründen und andererseits aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abgebrochen. Es war ehrlich gesagt eine Schweinerei, dass ich im Winter bei Schneeregen aufs Werkstattdach sollte um das Dach mit Silikon zu flicken... Übrigens war dieses schon 7Jahre baufällig, und der Chef hat sich lieber Oldtimer gekauft. Nun gut, tut alles nichts zur sache, es war eben ein schlechter Betrieb, und die persönlichen Gründe sind nach wie vor dass das nicht meine Branche ist.

Arbeitslosigkeit - Dauer: bis jetzt
Ich habe hier und da Praktika gemacht, bei denen ich mir sozusagen den P*** aufgerissen habe, um an eine mögliche Ausbildung oder Festanstellung ran zu kommen.
Zuletzt war ich einmal 6Monate, und nach einiger Zeit wieder 2Monate, beim gleichen Computerbetrieb. Die ersten 6Monate waren eigentlich ganz okay. Ich habe in Form von 1€ Vergütung Geld bekommen, wogegen ich mich nicht beklagt habe. Wenn ich hinterher so darüber nachdenke war es aber garnicht so toll, da ich dort Computer zusammen gebaut habe, und die Gehäuse teilweise so schlecht Hergestellt waren, dass man sich an jedem Computer die Hände aufgeschnitten hat.

Danach war ich ein paar Wochen(sollten eigentlich 3Monate sein) in der Anwendungsentwicklung tätig, wo ich immer sein wollte. Aus noch unerklärlichen Gründen bin ich dann nach 2Wochen erkrankt, aber dazu später mehr.

Nun komme ich zu meinem "Agentur für Arbeit - Werdegang" ....
Vor dem 2Monatigem Praktikum habe ich mit meinem Berufscoach (Träger der Agentur für Arbeit) alles Besprochen, was meine vorgehensweisen Betrifft. Zusammen haben wir bei der Agentur für Arbeit ab und an immer Termine veranstaltet, bei denen ich mich um eine Umschulung bemüht habe. Bis zu dem Praktikum als Anwendungsentwickler lief eigentlich alles recht im Rahmen, aber dann wurde mir gesagt, dass ich ja jetzt nen schönes Praktikum gefunden habe, und ich mich darum bemühen solle, dort eine Ausbildung zu bekommen. Da die Firma Spracherkennungssoftware macht, wovon ich total abgeneigt bin, kam das für mich nicht in Frage. Ich habe gefragt was denn nun mit der Umschulung sei, weil ich mit einer Ausbildung bei dem einen Betrieb nie glücklich werden würde. Dann wurde eben gesagt dass es aufgrund von meiner Krankheit und auch da ich das Praktikum gefunden habe, die Umschulung ins Wasser fällt. Alles irgendwie blöd gelaufen. Nach dem letzten Termin mit der Agentur für Arbeit, habe ich mir eben gedacht dass ich nun meinen eigenen Weg gehe, und mir nicht mehr so den P*** aufreisse für die Agentur.

Ich habe andauernd Kopfschmerzen, der Zeitraum zieht sich auch über alle anderen Praktika hinaus. MRT Gemacht, nichts zu finden, mein Neurologe/Psychologe schickte mich zur Psychologin und verschrieb mir Antidepressiva. Laut ihm kann es aber gut sein dass es mit dem ganzen Verhältniss zusammen hängt, dass ich immer wieder mir die größte Mühe gebe, um dann doch wieder ins Loch geschmissen zu werden. Er sagte dass es sehr gut möglich sein kann, dass die Kopfschmerzen weg gehen, wenn ich so schnell wie möglich umziehe. Bezügl. dem Umzug komme ich gleich dazu.

Da ich Freunde in ganz NRW habe, möchte ich dahin ziehen. Noch mehr jedoch, da meine Freundin im Ruhrpott ihr Studium absolviert. Mein sehr guter Freund den ich seit über 6Jahren kenne, lebt in Köln. Ich hatte eigentlich schon immer vor, nach NRW zu ziehen, und hab es immer wieder probiert, aber bisher hats ja nicht geklappt, weil mir das Arbeitsamt immer wieder die Karten verspielt, egal was ich tue.


Nun gut, ich habe mir jetzt gedacht, ich Bewerbe mich um Jobs, ziehe um und gehe erstmal Arbeiten im Call-Center bereich. Da mir die Arbeit am Telefon bei dem Computerbetrieb auch sehr viel spaß gemacht hat, wäre das ein einfacher Zugangspunkt. Bisher habe ich leider noch nichts gefunden, gründe hierfür kommen gleich.

Die Agentur für Arbeit in Mannheim hat mit allen umliegenden Privaten Arbeitsvermittlern 
Verträge abgeschlossen. Sozusagen gibt es für ALG II - Bezieher KEINE Vermittlungsgutscheine in Mannheim. Was ich sehr traurig vom Arbeitsamt finde. Das macht die sache so schwierig.

Ich darf nicht ausziehen. Ich beziehe ALG II und würde das Arbeitsamt noch mehr belasten. Verstehen kann man das.. Was man aber nicht verstehen kann ist, dass Sie einem die Wege versperren, um die Arbeitslosigkeitsquote zu kompensieren. Ich bin nun quasi darauf angewiesen mir Zeitungen von besagten Freunden schicken zu lassen, und da verliere ich wichtige Zeit.


Ich möchte dringend in die Gegend um Gelsenkirchen ziehen, und suche in Essen, Bochum und Gelsenkirchen nach Jobs.
Ich möchte erstmal Arbeiten gehen um auch meine kleineren Schulden zu tilgen. Diese sind für Bewerbungsmateriel, Software und Bücher (zum Weiterbilden) draufgegangen.
Danach würde ich gerne ein Fernstudium machen, da diese gut mit schwächeren Abschlüssen zu erreichen sind. Hier sollte ich noch erwähnen dass ich ein Psychologisches Gutachten von der Agentur für Arbeit habe machen lassen. Ergebnis war: Überdurchschnittliches Denkvermögen, mein Abschluss sollte mindestens ein Realschulabschluss sein, knapp waren die Ergebnisse an Abitur dran.


Ich hoffe ihr habt Tipps und Vorschläge parat, weil ich zwar nicht direkt "nicht weiter 
weiss", aber es schon öfters so war dass mich das überrumpelt und dass mir die Decke auf den Kopf fällt, weil ich nichts zutun habe. Achja, eventuell habt ihr auch andere Jobs gemacht, die gut erreichbar sind ohne Berufsausbildung. Es sollte aber schon etwas sein was nicht gerade mit Handwerk zutun hat. Ich sitze Tagtäglich vor dem PC, und kann mir nicht vorstellen, wieder im Handwerk zu sein. Zumal ich mittlerweile ein "eigenes 10-Finger System" habe. Das möcht ich auf keinen Fall verlieren 


Wie gesagt, ich hoffe ich finde hier nette Personen die ähnliches durchmachen, obwohl sie es nicht verdient haben... Um sich miteinander auszutauschen und Lösungswege zu finden.


----------



## PC Heini (15. März 2008)

Grüss Dich dani4u 

In ähnlicher Situation befinde ich mich auch. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich 2 erlernte und mit Abschluss, Berufe habe. Bei mir scheitert es jedesmal an Überqualifizierung. 
( Die man mir dess öfteren bestätigt ) Dabei bin ich nur 26 Jahre älter als Du. Also genau das umgekehrte. Du hast keine Ausbildungspapiere, Dich nimmt niemand. Ich hab Ausbildungspapiere, mich will niemand. Du bist also nicht alleine. Es werden immer mehr.
Osama bin Laden hätte die hellste Freude an mir, jedoch kann ich seine Machenschaften nicht unterstützen. Schlussendlich wirds aber darauf hinaus gehen, genau diesen Weg einzuschlagen, und diverse Geldgierigen möchtegern Machthaber aufzurütteln. Dies dürften dann die ersten sein, die aufschreien. Nu, bevor es soweit ist, sag ich mal Kopf hoch. Es ist noch nicht zu spät.


----------



## dani4u (15. März 2008)

Naja, das denke ich mir ja auch nicht. Es ist nur so dass man sich dann doch manchmal total klein vor kommt 
Am Dienstag werde ich nun gezwungen mich Körperlich vom Ärztlichen Dienst vom Arbeitsamt untersuchen zu lassen ^^ Immer diese tortouren...

Ich hoffe eben hier jemanden zu finden, der mir nen Tipp geben kann, den ich mir noch nicht selbst gedacht habe ^^ Arbeitsamt hin oder her, ich muss unbedingt hier weg, diese Stadt deprimiert mich immer mehr ^^

Übrigens: Wenn man wegen überqualifizierung abgelehnt wird, kann man auch sagen dass man trotz der überqualifizierung dort arbeiten möchte, und dafür eben dann auch geringeren Lohn kriegt als einem laut der qualifizierung eigentlich zustünde. Ob man dann auf das Geld verzichten will, ist ne andere Frage


----------



## PC Heini (15. März 2008)

Am Geld liegt es ja auch nicht. Nur würde ich halt auch mein Wissen einschränken. Wenn ich mich hier so umsehe, was da täglich über die Grenze kommt, frag ich mich, ob die da überhaupt mal was gelernt haben. Letzthin wurde ich durch einen Betrieb geführt. Was ich da aber sah, schrie zum Himmel. Wenn ich so arbeiten täte, hätte ich keine Ausbildungen machen müssen.
Den einzigsten Tipp den ich Dir in Deinem Fall geben kann ist; knüpfe Kontakte in anderen Städten. Hast ja Internet. Such mal in anderen Ortschaften rum. Schreib einfach mal Firmen oder Betriebe an. Sag denen offen, dass in Deiner Jugend einiges schief gelaufen ist, das Du dies jetzt wieder Wett machen willst. Musste halt die Hosen runter lassen, bevor die sie Dir ausziehen.


----------



## dani4u (15. März 2008)

hmm okay.. ja, das stimmt..
danke für den tipp.. ja, kenne ja einige leute von da, kriege jede woche die neusten stellenausschreibungen in der örtlichen zeitung..

was bei dir eventuell ne längere überlegung wert wäre, ist sich selbstständig zu machen.
ich weiß ja nicht genau was für ausbildungen du gemacht hast, aber so wie es rüber kommt ja wohl was richtig schickes 

Ich muss zugeben ich hab mich in den letzten Monaten mehrfach über alles Informiert was ne Existenzgründung angeht. Der Staat unterstützt einen dabei auch recht gut. Wenn ich die Kenntnisse schon hätte, würde ich mir sogar noch schwerer überlegen ob das eventuell ne möglichkeit wäre.

Und da es die tollen Computer gibt, und Internet, geht ja vieles fast von selbst 
Zum Beispiel Webspacehost... Klar, es gibt viele, aber man kann bei den meisten sagen, das könnte selbst ich besser machen, was allein die Sicherheit angeht, oder die Einstellungen der Server..

Grüße


----------



## schutzgeist (6. Mai 2008)

Warum machst du deinen Realschulabschluss nicht in Vollzeit nach?
Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei euch mit den schulischen Einrichtungen aussieht, aber hier in Ba-Wü gibt es z.B. die zweijährige Kaufmännische in der mach die mittlere Reife in zwei Jahren nachmachen kann.

In der Zwischenzeit steht die Kindergeld zu (weiß nicht, ob du das im Moment auch noch bekommst) und du kannst zusätzlich ggf. BaFög beantragen.

Mit der mittleren Reife und deinen Praktikas hast du dann bestimmt um einiges besser Chancen auf einen Ausbildungsplatz.

Je nachdem wie sich die Schule zeitlich gestaltet kannst du z.b. auch noch nebenher einem Minijob nachgehen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube, du solltest dir erstmal über 2 Sachen im Klaren werden:

1.was willst du überhaupt machen
2.wieviel bist du bereit, dafür zu Opfern?

Sorry, es mag sich platt anhören, aber Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre

Ich kann da schutzgeist nur beipflichten... es bringt dir nichts, wenn du jetzt mit Jobs deine Schulden abarbeitest, und dann in einigen Jahren als Ungelernter mit miesem Abschluss Hartz4 bekommst.

Mache dein ABI, je schneller desto besser


----------



## Senshi86 (6. Mai 2008)

Moin,

kann Schutzgeist und Mintel nur beipflichten, das erste was ich bei deinem Post gedacht hatte, der muss mindestens seine mittlere Reife machen. Ich denk irgendwie sollte es dafür eine Möglichkeit geben, aber gerade wenn du irgendwo als Anwendungsentwickler starten willst sollte es eine (gute) mittlere Reife schon sein. Viele bis die Meisten verlangen sogar Abi oder FH. Und gerade in diesem Bereich kommt es doch extrem auf den Schulabschluss drauf an (oder sonstige, zusätzlich erworbene Qualifikationen), da man eben nichts anderes zum Vergleichen der Bewerber heran ziehen kann, zumindest nicht zur Vorselektion (bei einem designerischen Beruf ist es da schon leichter ohne allzu große Abschlüsse rein zu kommen, dort kann man das an Hand der Beispielmappe / Demoreel recht gut aussortieren).

Ich hab das Glück gehabt nach der mittleren Reife direkt nen Ausbildungsplatz als Fachinformatiker im Bereich Anwendungsentwicklung zu bekommen, aber wie gesagt, mittlere Reife. Wäre es nicht so gekommen hätte ich weiter mit Abi gemacht. Momentan arbeite ich auch für die Firma bei der ich die Ausbildung gemacht hab und hab nen doch recht sicheren Job, da mehr als genug Arbeit vorhanden ist (zugegebener Maßen, ich sitze sogar schon seit 1,5 Jahren im Ausland bei einer neuen Tochterfirma). Trotzdem will ich mein Abi jetzt noch nach machen per Fernschule, da es mich mittlerweile in etwas andere Gewässer zieht und ich überall wo ich weiter machen will in einer Sackgasse lande an deren Ende steht "hier gehts nur mit Abi weiter". Wird nicht einfach werden, 40 Stunden Woche und nebenher Abi in drei Jahren, aber okay, ich hab ein Ziel und werd mich dafür auf den Hintern setzen. Wie Sven bereits sagte: wie viel bist du bereit, für dein Ziel zu opfern?

Und dass das Arbeitsamt mehr im Weg steht als es hilft ist mir nichts Neues, mein Bruder hatte auch Probleme nen Ausbildungsplatz zu finden und die "Hilfe" die vom Arbeitsamt kam, war mehr als nur dürftig. Die haben ihm nicht einmal gesagt das er den Job zusammen mit dem Betreuer aus dem AA finden musste damit jemand bestätigen kann, dass er keinen Ausbildungsplatz in der näheren Umgebung finden konnte und daher weg ziehen musste - mit dem Ergebnis, dass er keine Ausbildungsunterstützung und die Ausbildung mangels Geld abbrechen muss, sollte aus irgendeinem Grund mein Vater arbeitslos werden und ihn nicht mehr finanziell unterstützen können. Schon klasse unser Staat nicht? Aber das muss ich dir ja nicht erzählen, erfährst du ja gerade selbst gut genug ... statt alles dafür zu tun das die Leute in Zukunft qualifiziert genug sind um Arbeitsplätze zu finden werden sich neue Generationen Langzeitarbeitsloser geschaffen die auf Grund irgendwelcher Umstände nicht die Chance hatten wirklich im Berufsleben fuss zu fassen.


----------



## zerix (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen. 
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre noch, dass du zur Bundeswehr gehst. 

Ich habe es so gemacht. Ich wollte damals auch Fachinformatiker werden. Hab aber nichts bekommen, da die Firmen nur Abiturienten wollten. Ich habe "Mittlere Reife". Hab dann eine Ausbildung als Holzmechaniker angefangen und auch beendet. Dann musste ich halt zur Bundeswehr (Grundwehrdienst). Da habe ich dann erfahren, dass ich bei der Bundeswehr Fachinformatiker werden konnte. Hab mich verpflichtet, die Ausbildung gemacht und sitze jetzt im Programmierzentrum.
Also ich muss sagen, viel besser hätte es nicht laufen können, vor allem da die Bundeswehr auch viele externe Lehrgänge bezahlt, was keine Firma macht. 

Wie ich jetzt hier auch teilweise gelesen habe, hast du Schulden. Dann ist es mit der Bundeswehr vielleicht keine so schlechte Variante, da du, wenn du dich verpflichtest, 1200 €uro  von Anfang an bekommst. 
Man darf sich die Bundeswehr natürlich nicht so vorstellen, dass man den ganzen Tag draußen im Wald rumläuft und sowas. 


Also ich würde dir mal vorschlagen, dass du einfach mal zum Kreis-Wehr-Ersatzamt in deiner Nähe und informierst dich mal. Die Bundeswehr achtet nämlich nicht so sehr auf Zeugnisse und Schulabschlüsse wie es Firmen tun.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Senshi86 (6. Mai 2008)

Jau ich weiß, hab ich auch schon gehört das man beim Bund ganz gut leben kann, aber das ist gerade etwas im Wandel sowie ich mitbekommen habe, seit haufenweise Soldaten nach Afghanistan geschickt werden. Ist nicht mehr so schön wie damals, sich verpflichten, man kommt eh nirgendwo hin und bekommt dann Abi, Ausbildung und Studium vom Bund bezahlt ... das sollte man auch bei dieser Entscheidung bedenken, nachher landet man in nem Kriegsgebiet statt seine Berufsausbildung zu machen ...


----------



## zerix (6. Mai 2008)

Je nachdem welche Laufbahn man einschlägt macht man auf jedenfall eine Ausbildung. Nach der Bundeswehr bekommt man Zeit um eine Ausbildung zu machen. Man hat einen bestimmten Betrag zur Verfügung, mit diesem man diese Ausbildung bezahlen kann. 

Mal so als Beispiel ich mache mein Fach-Abitur nach und gehe Informatik studieren. 



> Ist nicht mehr so schön wie damals, sich verpflichten, man kommt eh nirgendwo hin und bekommt dann Abi, Ausbildung und Studium vom Bund bezahlt



Also diese Aussage stimmt nicht so ganz, wie ich gerade gezeigt hab. 

Dass es zur Zeit ein höheres Risiko gibt in den Einsatz zu müssen stimmt durchaus, aber dennoch ist das Risiko nicht so hoch.
Es kommt drauf an in welche Einheit man kommt und zur welchen Teilstreitkraft. Wenn man aber im Computer-Bereich arbeitet, ist es nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, dass man in ein Kriegsgebiet geht.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Senshi86 (6. Mai 2008)

Na dann ...
Trotzdem ist es aber nicht für jeden eine Alternative, ich weiß nicht ob man da wirklich glücklich werden kann wenn man eigentlich überhaupt nicht zum Bund will und es nur dazu machen will, um irgendwie an eine Ausbildung zu kommen. 
Sieht man davon ab, muss er immer noch durch die Musterung durch, ist ja nicht gesagt das er da überhaupt durch kommt auch wenn er will, muss ja die richtigen Voraussetzungen haben.
Von daher, Bund mag eine Möglichkeit sein wenn man sagt, ja ich würde eh zum Bund gehen wenn die mich einziehen wollen und ich bringe auch die richtigen Voraussetzungen mit um durch die Musterung zu kommen. Wenn jemand sagt er will defintiv nicht zum Bund oder er hat nicht die entsprechenden Voraussetzungen (dazu kann schon eine Brille gehören soweit ich weiß) ist Bund schon wieder keine Alternative.


----------



## zerix (6. Mai 2008)

Naja das mit der Brille stimmt nicht ganz. Es kann sein, dass es bei Grundwehrdienstleistenden so ist, aber das auch nur, weil das eingeschränkt wurde. 

Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass er zur Bundeswehr gehen soll, sondern nur, dass es auch eine Möglichkeit wäre. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man, wenn man keine Arbeit hat, alles in Betracht ziehen, auch wenn man es nicht machen möchte. Ok, bei Bundeswehr kann immer noch eine Begründung sein, dass man nicht auf Menschen schießen möchte. Das verstehe ich dann auch, aber nicht weil man sagt, ich hab keine Lust drauf, den ganzen Tag draußen im Dreck rumzukriechen. Dann bleibt man lieber Zuhause. Das kann ich dann nicht verstehen. 
In dem Fall hat man keinen richtigen Willen was zu tun. Das kommt dann fast der Aussage gleich "Unter einem dem Gehalt x gehe ich nicht arbeiten". Da kenn ich nämlich einige. 

Wenn man halt gar nichts bekommt, sollte man halt auch was tun, was man nicht so gerne macht. Man kann sich später immer noch was anderes suchen.

Wie gesagt, mit der Bundeswehr wollte ich nur eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen. Dass es nicht mehr so Lukrativ ist wie damals ist klar. Es ist aber immer noch besser als auf der Straße zu sitzen.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Senshi86 (6. Mai 2008)

> Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass er zur Bundeswehr gehen soll, sondern nur, dass es auch eine Möglichkeit wäre.


Dann wären wir uns ja einig ^^
Ich denk es kommt auf mehr Faktoren an als nur ich will nicht auf Menschen schießen, auch wenn du recht hast das es nicht daran liegen kann, dass er nicht mehr im dreck rum kriechen möchte und statt dessen lieber daheim rum sitzt, auch wenn ich nicht glaube das der Bund ausschließlich daraus besteht ^^
Aber im Endeffekt muss es jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Sicher, Leute die sagen aus vollkommen unnötigen Grund xy oder "keine Lust auf Arbeit" gehen sie nicht arbeiten kann ich weder verstehen, noch ausstehen.

Also kurzes Fazit, Bund ist definitiv nicht für alle eine Alternative, aber solang es keine wirklich guten Gründe dagegen gibt eine Alternative über die man durchaus nachdenken sollte und in diesem Falle alle Mal besser als daheim zu sitzen.

(Wobei man bei mir vllt. merkt, dass ich zu denen gehöre die alles dafür geben eben nicht zum Bund zu kommen solange es sich irgendwie verhindern lässt und es andere Möglichkeiten gibt ^^)


----------



## zerix (6. Mai 2008)

Naja, viele andere Möglichkeiten das nicht zu tun gibt es nicht, außer dass man vielleicht körperlich oder psychisch dafür geeignet ist. 
Das ganze ist aber auch bei anderen Berufen so. Aber ob man für die Bundeswehr geeignet ist, überprüft die Bundeswehr vorher. Das hat man bei anderen Berufen nicht. Die eigene Meinung ob man dafür geeignet ist, ist meistens zu subjectiv (keine Lust auf die Arbeit o.ä.).
Dies gilt nicht nur bei der Bundeswehr sondern auch für alle anderen Berufe. 

Naja, ich bin bei der Bundeswehr seit 5 Jahren. Ich wollte damals auch nicht zur Bundeswehr. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich ein falsches Bild von der Bundeswehr hatte. Das haben auch heute noch viel zu viele. Das ist meistens der Grund warum man nicht zur Bundeswehr möchte. 

Auch wenn es im Moment so aussieht, dass ich Werbung für die Bundeswehr machen möchte, möchte ich klar stellen, dass es nicht so ist. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## dani4u (6. Mai 2008)

Das ist schon klar dass man eine Ausbildung macht.
Bei meinem Arbeitsamt is das so: Ich würde mich gerne auf diverse Stellen in NRW bewerben, die mir zu 100% zusagen, da ich auch schon dort war.
Als ich im nachhinein bei meinem Arbeitsamt nach Vermittlungsgutschein gefragt habe, wurde mir gesagt es gäbe für ALG II Bürger keine Vermittlungsgutscheine mehr. Nur für ALG I gibt es die in Mannheim noch.

Quasi hätte ich schon längst nen Job - aber das Arbeitsamt lässt mich nicht mit nem Vermittlungsgutschein gehen.

Mittlere Reife: 2Jährige Berufsfachschulen. Bis jetzt schon 3mal beworben und immer wieder absagen, da mein schnitt 3,0 ist.

Meine vorstellung: Ne Vollzeitbeschäftigung finden bei der ich im minimum 1000Netto rauskriege. Momentan absolviere ich ein Fernstudium und bin in Gelsenkirchen & Umgebung auf Jobsuche über die Örtlichen Zeitschriften.


----------



## PC Heini (6. Mai 2008)

So, melde mich auch mal wieder seit meinem letzten Beitrag. Habe immer mitgelesen, aber jetzt kann ich nicht mehr still sitzen.
Was sind denn das für chaotische Zustände auf euren Arbeitsämtern? Da braucht man Gutscheine, dass man arbeiten darf, oder wie? Zum glück ist das bei uns in der Schweiz anderst. Wenn Du was gefunden hast, sind die noch so froh, wenn die wieder einen weniger haben.
Zum GLÜCK sind wir nicht in der EU ( = Euer Untergang ). Sorry für die harten Worte. Aber was ich da so lese, höre und miterlebe, seid Ihr ins Mittelalter zurrück gefallen.
Dort hatten auch nur diejenigen ein Recht auf Arbeit, die auch schon Geld hatten.

Lass den Kpf nicht hängen dani4u, Schau gerade aus und in die Welt. Auch Du findest was. Anderst als bei mir.


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Mai 2008)

@PC Heini:
Damit die Angestellten der deutschen Arbeitsämter mehr Zeit zum Kaffeetrinken haben, wurden in DE vor Jahren private Arbeitsvermittlungen zugelassen.

Anders als in der Schweiz lassen sich diese Arbeitvermittlungen grösstenteils nicht von den Auftraggebern bezahlen...also den Firmen, die Personal suchen, sondern von den den Arbeitssuchenden.

Da das nicht so ganz billig ist für wen, der arbeitslos ist, gibt es Vermittlungsgutscheine vom Amt, das Amt zahlt dann bei Erfolg den Arbeitsvermittler...allerdings hat dani4u als Empfänger von ALGII keinen rechtlichen Anspruch darauf.

Man könnte diese Arbeitsvermittlungen auch als staatlich subventioniertes Callcenter für faule Firmen bezeichnen.


----------



## dani4u (7. Mai 2008)

da spricht aber einer meine gedanken aus ^^

nochmal zu den gutscheinen: zu mir wurde gesagt das sei ausschließlich in meinem arbeitsamt so, bei den anderen wäre das nicht so oder die wissens nicht.

quasi würden die sich freuen wenn ich ausserhalb arbeit finden würde, geben mir aber keinen vermittlungsgutschein. und die guten tollen stellen ausserhalb sind nur mit vermittlungsgutscheinen zu erreichen.

Weiss jemand ob man aus einer bedarfsgemeinschaft ausziehen darf, wenn man zumindest erstmal nen 400€ job gefunden hat? oder erst ab teilzeit ca 650€?

bin mir aber auch schon seit nem dreiviertel jahr am überlegen und planen bezügl. ner existenzgründung.
wenn da alles so funktioniert wie ich mir das bisher zurecht gelegt hab, wär mir das echt lieber als noch nen paar jahre 0815-jobber zu sein.

achja ^^ ich änder mal den titel ... der titel wirkt ein bisschen deprimierend ^^


----------



## PC Heini (7. Mai 2008)

@ Sven Mintel; Das ist ja wirklich wie im Mittelalter. Mein Urgrossvater musste noch Geld bezahlen, damit mein Grossvater ne Lehre machen durfte.

@ dani4u; Schade, dass Du nicht erwähnt hast, wen Du meinst. Natürlich kann ich Euer System nicht kennen. Aber wenn Du ein Jobangebot hast, dann kannste ja zugreifen. Oder? Oder musste da erst noch um Erlaubnis fragen?
Sollte ich wirklich so arg daneben sein, so halte ich mich da selbstverständlich raus. Aber dann sollte ich es wissen.


----------



## dani4u (7. Mai 2008)

jup, ich kann nur über örtliche zeitungen mich bewerben, weil ich keine gutscheine für private arbeitsvermittlungen kriege.

meine beiträge halten sich an alle user - der erste satz vom vorigen beitrag war jedoch an den vorredner.

Die jobangebote die ich bisher gesehen hab die mir allein von der beschreibung her zu 100% zusagen bekommt man nur über ne private arbeitsvermittlung. und hier kann ich eben nicht weil ich keine vermittlungsgutscheine bekomme


----------



## PC Heini (7. Mai 2008)

Dann tuts mir leid, dass ich keine Gescheiten Tipps geben konnte. Ich halt mich ab sofort raus aus diesem Thema.
Möchte Dir aber noch viel Glück wünschen, dass wenigstens Du bald was findest.


----------



## dani4u (7. Mai 2008)

ach, macht doch nichts 

wird schon klappen


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Mai 2008)

Ich nochmal zu den Gutscheinen :suspekt:

Das einfachste wäre ja, du ziehst um...in den Einzugsbereich eines anderen Arbeitsamtes 
Kennst du nicht wen, der woanders wohnt, bei dem du dich der Form halber als Untermieter einschreiben kannst?(wäre natürlich gut, wenn du vorher weisst, ob das dortige Amt dir den Gutschein zahlt)

Ansonsten: zu den guten Jobs...
wenn du mich fragst, haben gute Firmen es nicht nötig, sich auf diesem Weg (von anderen finanzierte Vermittler) ihr Personal zu besorgen. Entweder kümmern sie sich selbst darum oder finanzieren den Vermittler selbst....trauere diesen Angebote besser nicht allzusehr nach


----------



## dani4u (8. Mai 2008)

das was man so findet ist definitiv "gut" - das was besser wäre findet man erst garnicht
ich sag mal so.. die "einigermaßen" guten firmen die mich anziehen, machen das über die vermittlungen. und der rest machts nur örtlich, nicht in meinestadt oder so.. was mich daran stört

ich muss mich mal anonym erkundigen wie das GENAU aussieht. mir wird immer nur vom Amt gesagt dass ich nicht ausziehen darf weils ne bedarfsgemeinschaft is..


----------



## bluex (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo ... 
Einen ähnlichen Leidensweg hab ich mit der Arbeitsamt auch hinter mir... ich habe einen Realschulabschluss und auch eine Ausbildung als Maschinenbaumechaniker... nach der Lehre wurde natürlich keiner übernommen, was zur Folge hatte das ich Arbeitslos wurde... für mich war gleich klar, wenn ich nich bis zum Sommer was gefunden habe mach ich noch Schule und gehe dann Studieren. Ich war dann bis zum Sommer 5 Monate arbeitslos .... und das Arbeitsamt hatte nichts besseres zu tun als mich zu einem Computergrundkurs zu schicken, obwohl ich bereits dort angegeben hatte das ich auch programmieren kann und damit super pc Kenntnisse hab .... aber ich musste trotzdem hin ... 1.Tag wurde einem dann 8 Ttunden erklärt wie man den pc an macht .. ich war begeistert.... nach 2 Wochen konnten wir sogar ne email versenden und hatten so tolle Sachen gelernt wie "das Internet besteht aus java", "wenn man einen Virus auf dem pc hat kann man den wegwerfen weil der Virus die Hardware zerfrisst".... und all sone Dinger ... bin da im Stundentackt an die Decke gegangen ^^

Naja und von diesen Kursen durfte ich mir in den 5 Monaten gleich 2 reinziehen ..... die Stellen die mir vom Arbeitsamt angeboten wurden, waren dann auch noch zum teil Sachen wo expliziet besondere Sachen gefordert waren für die ich keine Schulung hatte ... andauernd kam sowas.... oder eine Stelle als Frisör.... ich frag mich wie die darauf kommen das das was mit cnc gesteuerten Maschienen zu tun hat ^^
Naja im Sommer ging dann 2 Jahre Schule für mich los.... war alles wunderbar ... doch als die 2 Jahre rum waren gings dann wieder in die Arbeitslosigkeit... inzwischen habe ich dann Gewerbe angemeldet gehabt und nebebei als Programmierer gearbeitet auch dieses mal durfte ich gleich einem 3 Monatigem Computergrundkurs beiwohnen... aber da waren diesmal nur jüngere .. zum teil auch Programmierer ... ^^ ja und wieder bekam ich die ominösesten Stellen angeboten .... 
1 Monat nach diesem Kurs hatte ich dann ein Angebot in einer sehr grossen Webagentur in Hamburg (80 km von hier), wie es aber immer häufiger in dem Bereich üblich ist macht man erstmal ein Praktikum, um für beide Seiten zu sehen ob man ins Team passt und so.... das Arbeitsamt hat nein gesagt ..... mit der Begründung das ich mir doch bitte was in meinem erlernten Beruf suchen solle..... darauf hin hat der Cheff der Firma dort angerufen und denen nochmal erklärt das das mit dem Praktikum durchaus üblich ist und ich besste Chancen hätte schon anch 3 Monaten fest eingestellt zu werden .... auch das hat die im Arbeitsamt nicht im gerigsten interessiert..... es vergingen dann 3 weitere Monate in denen ich die unmöglichsten Stellen angebote zugeschickt bekam, bis ich mich dann einfach mehrmals hintereinander bei SKF beworben habe und nach einer Absage dann doch eingestellt wurde.... nun nach einem Jahr hab ich dort inzwischen meinen eigenen channel bekommen und alles läuft besstens....  
Die Härte war dann allerdingst das 2 Wochen nachdem ich dort angefangen hatte das Arbeitsamt mich morgends um 7 aussm Bett klingelt um mir mitzuteilen das in der Firma wo ich arbeite eine Stelle frei ist .... ich habe darauf hin geringfügig die Fassung verloren und dem Herren am anderen Ende seine Inkompetenz dargelegt bis er sich entschuldigt hat .... lol 
hmmm ja und meine Programmiererei hab ich auch noch, und bau mir nun meine eigene Agentur auf seit nem Jahr... 


Also was ich damit sagen will ist, verlass dich blos nicht auf solche Instutitionen wie das Arbeitsamt, die leute die da arbeiten sind auch blos da weil sie woanders nichts bekommen haben ...... 

Mhhh und vom Callcenter kann ich nur abraten... Bezahlung ist miserabel... auf die Arbeiter wir sehr grosser Druck ausgeübt, und 99% der Callcenter arbeiten in einer rechtlichen Grauzohne des Betruges..... hab da neulich erst 2 Berichte drüber gelesen ..... Die suchen auch blos so viele Leute weil die meisten nach nem Monat fertig sind und nich mehr können, psychische Probleme sollen da weit verbreitet sein und sonst ist kein anderer witschaftszweig mit so vielen Krankmeldungen behaftet......
Und da du ja eh schon Kopfschmerzen hast wegen dem ganzen Stress, was ich sehr gut anchvollziehen kann , da ich diese Situation auch sehr bedrohlich empfunden habe und als Folge dessen alle paar Wochen krank wurde, kann ich dir nur nochmal von Callcentern abraten ..... 


Geh den Firmen richtig auf den Sack ... lass deine Bewerbungunterlagen von jemandem prüfen der wirklich Ahnung hat (also nicht Arbeitsamt oder sone komischen Kursfuzies), Ruig 2-3 mal in der selben Firma bewerben .... mehr als absagen können die nich .... man muss einfach zeigen das man die Stelle haben will und ganz wichtig ist einfach eine aussagekräftige Bewerbung in der man nicht übertreibt aber trotzdem ganz deutlich vermittelt das man der ist der noch im Team fehlt.... UND AUCH RUIG FIRMEN DIE NICHT OFFENSICHTLICH SUCHEN  Da hat man wenig Konkurenz und man hat schonmal guten Tag gesagt ... vieleicht suchen die kurze Zeit später jemanden und dann werden sie sich zu erst an die wenden die sich aus Eigeninitiative beworben haben und nicht extra aufgefordert wurden.


----------



## Senshi86 (8. Mai 2008)

Ich kann zu dem ganzen Kram hier nur noch eins sagen: armes Deutschland -.-

Aber nur mal ne Frage weil ich es einfach nicht kapiere ...
Wenn du irgendwo in Deutschland nen Job findest, ganz aus eigener Kraft (sprich Zeitungsanzeigen die von der entsprechenden Firma geschaltet wurden, Jobportal oder einfach nur aus Eigeninitiative bei der Firma beworben und erfolg gehabt), warum brauchst du dann noch so nen bescheuerten Gutschein? oO
Ich mein ... für mein Verständnis gibts in diesem Fall keinen Mittelsmann der bezahlt werden muss und das AA sollte froh sein nen Arbeitslosen weniger zu haben ...
Obwohl generell der ganze Gutscheinkram absolute Obersch***** ist  .... ich mein ... die könnten dann doch gleich sagen als ALGII Empfänger hat man nicht mehr das Recht eine Arbeit zu finden ...
Ich glaub momentan fehlt es noch das jemand den Staat verklagt mit dem Thema "Das AA verhindert das ich wieder einen Beruf ausüben kann" lol
Vielleicht würden die dann endlich mal wach werden ...


----------



## bluex (9. Mai 2008)

neeee also das läuft so mit den Gutscheinen:

Ein Arbeitgeber gibt seine Stelle an eine Vermittlungsfirma, der Arbeitgeber  braucht dafür aber nichts zahlen sondern der der die Arbeit haben möchte muss dann an die Vermittlungsfirma was zahlen... da sich sowas nich jeder Arbeitslose leisten kann gibt es diese Vermittlungsgutscheine und das Arbeitsamt übernimmt die Kosten. Aller dings landet man bei solchen Aktionen heufig in Zeitarbeitsfirmen die einen dann für nen Hungerlon in zig Firmen schicken wenn man gebraucht wird um da irgenwelche Idiotenarbeit zu machen , oder um sich da den  auf zu reissen aber nach getaner Arbeit doch wieder da ist wo man vorher war .... 
mich hat son Verein auch mal angerufen ..... hab gefrag was ich machen soll , was ich dafür bekomme..... bubb hatte ich schon wieder nen Kranz und hab dem Typen erklärt das ich überqualifiziert bin und mich für nen Lehrligslohn nich aussm Bett bewege.... der hat dann gleich im Arbeitsamt angerufen und gepetzt das ich nicht bei denen arbeiten will :-D n Monat später hab ich dann ne Aufforderung bekommen mich um die stelle zu bewerben mit der Drohung das ich sonst kein Geld mehr bekomme..... zum Glück hab ich da gerad wieder Arbeit gehabt n paar Tage später ^^ hmm allerdings hab ich denen auch deutlich erklärt das ich nicht für 500 kröten 9 Stunden am tag irgenwelche Drecksarbeit machen werde.... dann haben wir uns ne runde angezickt... und nun hoffe ich nie wieder dieses Büro betreten zu müssen weil die mich bestimmt nicht so schnell vergessen werden xD

Ich finde es jedenfalls ne Frechheit das man mit einer relativ guten Qualifizierung zu solchen Arbeiten gezwungen wird und dafür so gut wie nichts bekommt. Da sollen die sich lieber Leute suchen die noch nichts haben, und darüber evtl ihre Ausbildung anleiern können, weil sie in mehreren Firmen rum kommen.... 

Und allgemein wie mit den Leuten im Arbeitsamt umgegangen wird... als wenn man irgenwie blöde wäre oder n Aussetziger ist..... und das von leuten die es nicht weiter als bis zum Arbeitsvermittler gebracht haben ... naja ich hab mir das da nicht immer gefallen lassen und bin regelmässig mit denen in Konflickt geraten, weil ich mich von sonen Knallern nich vollpellen lasse als wenn ich irgenwie einen sitzen hätte und unter ner Brücke wohn .... die konnten  zum teil nichmal ihre Durcker bedienen und mussten andauernd ihre kollegen um hilfe rufen .. dann standen se da wie die Kühe vorm Scheunentor und dachten die Welt wäre gerade untergegangen .... wärend der Aussetzige ohne Arbeit sich krampfhaft das Lachen verkneifen musste... xD


greez
blueX


----------



## Darkflint (13. Mai 2008)

Leute, macht mir keine Angst, in einem Jahr sollte ich meine Ausbildung fertig haben, und uebernommen werde ich nicht, also bringt mich doch bitte nicht zum Herzkasper hier


----------



## PC Heini (13. Mai 2008)

Das wirkliche Leben ist heute leider so. Die Zeiten haben sich geändert. Nix mehr mit Arbeitersuche. Heute sucht der Arbeiter.


----------



## Senshi86 (13. Mai 2008)

@Darkflint: Kommt auf viele Faktoren drauf an, kann man nicht so Ad-Hoc sagen ob man danach verhältnismäßig leicht Arbeit findet oder da hockt und nicht weiß wie man weiter machen soll (generell rate ich wie auch bei dem Threadersteller weiter Schule zu machen wenn man keinen Job bekommt, besser als rum zu hocken und nichts zu machen und bestenfalls an stupiden AA seminaren teilnehmen zu müssen).
Beruf, das Gebiet in dem man lebt, Zeugnis, Berufszeugnis sind nur ein paar wenige der Sachen, die bei sowas eine Rolle spielen können. Wenn du einen Beruf erlernt hast für den es generell nicht allzu viele Jobs gibt - schlecht. Ist der Beruf in Ordnung, aber in deinem Gebiet in dem du wohnst nicht wirklich gefragt - schlecht, aber immerhin mit der Möglichkeit durch Umziehen wieder an einen Job zu kommen. Schlechte Zeugnisse sind natürlich ebenfalls ein dicker Minuspunkt wenn du Bewerbungen schickst, daher, streng dich an nen ordentlichen Abschluss zu bekommen. 
Ich geb zu ich bin auch nicht der gewesen der den halben Tag gelernt hat, trotzdem war es aber immer genug um im Gesamtdurchschnitt 2,x zu erreichen (Realschule 2,1; Berufsschule 2,0; Abschlussprüfung 2,0). Mittlerweile hat sich meine Ansicht da etwas geändert, wenn ich jetzt noch das Abi nachmache werd ich mich auch deutlich mehr rein hängen, am liebsten hätte ich natürlich einen 1,x Schnitt.


@bluex: Trotzdem kapier ich nicht ganz was diese Gutscheine damit zu tun haben, das man sich einen Job mittels Zeitungsanzeigen oder Bekannter / Internetinformationen beschafft hat. Oftmals sind diese ja sogar kostenlos (bei uns in der Region gibts zum Beipspiel eine Zeitung "Such & Find", weiß nicht wie weit die verbreitet ist, in der kann man kostenlos Anzeigen aufgeben, die Kosten für Druck etc. übernimmt dann der Käufer indem er die Zeitung kauft (und das zu einem ganz normalem Preis)).
Ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass man auf das AA komplett verzichten kann, Schlaftabletten vom Dienst ....


----------



## Tom1176 (20. August 2008)

Ich habe bislang nur den anfangs Beitrag gelesen und möchte auch mal meinen Werdegang los werden, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiter helfen. 

Bei mir verhält es sich so das ich damals nach der Schule erst einmal eine Ausbildung als Gas-Wasser Installateur angefangen habe und es auch bis ende des 2 Lehrjahres gebracht habe. Kurz darauf hin hat „der Alte“ Chef die Firma an seinen Sohn übergeben weil er aufgrund des Alters einfach nimmer konnte. Kurz darauf fing es an das kaum noch jemand Lohn bekommen hat und wir  Azubis auch Samstags und Sonntags arbeiten mußten. Na ja die ersten Wochen war es noch ok aber wenn man dann so nach nem halben Jahr nicht einen Tag frei hatte und dann nicht mal bezahlt wurde, wurde es uns Azubis nach mehrmaligem vorsprechen zu viel und haben die ganze Sache der Handwerkskammer gemeldet die dem nachgegangen ist und der Firma die Ausbildungslizens oder wie das damals hieß entzogen wurde. Es sollte sich zwar darum gekümmert werden das wir alle (5) woanders unter kommen und haben auch erstmal in der Schule weiter gemacht aber das hat sich dann auch ganz schnell erledigt und somit war die erste Ausbildung quasi Essig.

Danach habe ich erst einmal 2 Jahre in Holland als Lagerist gearbeitet weil einfach Geld rein kommen musste da ich schon eigene Wohnung und alles hatte.

Dann habe ich unverhofft das Angebot bekommen eine Ausbildung auf der Zeche zu machen was ich angenommen habe und dachte du musst irgendwas in der Tasche haben. Damals (ist nu ca 10 Jahre her ich bin nun 31) dachte noch niemand daran das die Zeche zu machen könnte oder so. naja nach einem Jahr wurde uns dann nahe gelegt uns etwas anderes zu suchen da wir die Ausbildung wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu Ende machen können. War eine absolute Fehlinformation aber da mal es nicht besser wusste und uns damals von der DMT (war die Schule der Zeche) eine Weiterbildung angeboten wurde sind bestimmt 70% von der Ausbildung zur Schule gewechselt. Na ja war auch ein Fehler denn erst sind nur noch seltener Lehrer gekommen und irgendwann haben wir vor der Schule gestanden die gar nicht mehr auf machte. Als Begründung hat man irgendwann in der presse gelesen das keine Gelder mehr da sind. Danach hatte ich die Nase so voll das ich zur Bundeswehr gegangen bin für 2 Jahre und wollte unbedingt in die Instandsetzung hinsichtlich LKW und PKW da ich mir dachte vielleicht kann dir das später helfen da ich eine Ausbildung oder Umschulung hinsichtlich KFZ angestrebt habe.

Nun ja damals war noch das Gesetzt das man eine Umschulung machen kann wenn man 4 ½ Jahre an Stück oder 5 ½ mit Unterbrechung gearbeitet hat. Beides hatte ich nicht. Also habe ich 1 Jahr bei einer Möbelfirma gearbeitet. Diese Arbeit hat mir damals das Arbeitsamt Vermittelt damit ich danach die Umschulung machen kann. War auch nur für 1 Jahr befristet und ich habe mir echt den A.... aufgerissen und bin vom Packer in 3 Monaten zum Fahrer und Kollonenführer aufgestiegen. Die ganze Sache wurde auch von Sozialberatern des AA begleitet die mir alle bescheinigten das ich mehr drauf habe als nur Möbel zu schleppen und man mir schnellst möglich meine Umschulung genehmigen sollte.

Gesagt getan nach dem Jahr wurde mir damals endlich alles genehmigt und eine Umschulung als KFZ Schlosser zu machen. Das war im damals im Mai. Ende Juli wurde mir dann mit geteilt das die Umschulung nicht statt findet weil nicht genug Gelder somit nicht genug Teilnehmer da sind.

Wenn ihr glaub das kann doch wohl nicht Wahr sein, es wird noch besser :-( 

Nachdem ich erst einmal die Nase voll hatte und dann auch Vater wurde habe ich bis August 2007 auf Hausmann gemacht. Hört sich erst einmal komisch an aber ist echt ein Vollzeit Job.

Ich habe mir dann eine stelle gesucht und wurde bei einem Reifen und Pannendienst fündig die mich dann erstmal 2 Monate auf probe auf 400€ eingestellt haben und dann Nov und Dezember Vollzeit mit der Option das wenn das AA etwas dabei tut man mir erstmal einen befristet Vertrag auf 1 Jahr gibt. Gesagt getan ich jede Woche zum AA gerannt und eigentlich war auch alles durch. Bis ich nochmals hin musste und auf einmal jemand anderen da sitzten hatte wo mir mitgeteilt wurde ja wir wechseln jetzt ca alle 6 Monate und habe so ne Art Rotation eingeführt und sie werden mich wohl in 6 Monaten auch nimmer sehen und ich muss das alles hier erst einmal Prüfen. Ich dachte ich werd nimmer da mein Chef und bedingt jemand brauchte weil es so ne Art Umrüstfase in der Firma gab. Das heißt immer wenn die Leute von Sommer auf Winterreifen umrüsten ist ein  voll Arbeit. Na ja das Ende vom Lied war das dadurch der Job weg war und ich wieder nix hatte. Dachte aber nicht mit mir ich bin seid dem Mindestens alle 2 Wochen zum Amt und habe die bis vor einem Monat so was von genervt (bin durch die Bank zu jedem hin und wenn es hieß ist kein Geld da auch zum Bürgermeister) das mir vor 2 Wochen schriftlich angeboten wurde eine Umschulung meiner Wahl zu machen und die für alle kosten aufkommen. 

Ich dachte oh man wie gei....
Aber nix ist zum ersten gilt das Angebot nur noch bis zum  31.08.08 weil dann ein neues Quatal anfängt und die Gelder neu berechnet wurden und zum 2 Bilden die Schulen im Gruppensystem nicht mehr aus weil kaum noch Gelder da sind und die die Leute nicht zusammen bekommen.

Ich habe mir seid 2 Wochen die Finger wund telefoniert und nix erreicht keine Schule die noch etwas macht oder selber nicht weiß wie es weiter geht. Und jetzt habe ich noch knapp 2 Wochen Zeit eine Schule oder so zu finden. Und das nach Möglichkeit in NRW Kreis Duisburg Wesel Krefeld. Das Gewerbe ist mir so langsam auch völlig egal :-(

Na ja so langsam gebe ich es auf aber musste mir das jetzt hier echt mal von der Seele schreiben


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. August 2008)

Moin Tom,

eigentlich kann man dir da nur virtuell auf die Schulter klopfen, und sagen, dass es schon werden wird(auch wenn das nur eine Floskel ist) 

Ich würde da aber trotzdem 2-3 Sachen sagen wollen 

 Eine Umschulung ist keine Ausbildung, auf dem Arbeitsmarkt wirst du damit immer schlechtere Karten haben, als mit einer "echten" Ausbildung

 Versteife dich nicht aufs Amt, dortige Bildungsmaßnahmen dienen m.E. vornehmlich 2 Zielen: dich aus der Statistik herauszubekommen, und der ausbildenden "Gesellschaft" Geld in die Taschen zu spülen

  Gute Firmen bilden selbst aus. Dass die Realität eher so aussieht, dass alle fertige Spitzenkräfte einstellen wollen, ist mir klar, aber ich bin sicher, dass es auch noch "gute Firmen" gibt...diese zu Finden, sollte dein primäres Ziel sein(auch wenn dich das vorübergehend vor arge finanzielle Schwierigkeiten stellen dürfte, da du von dem Ausbildungsentgelt Wohnung+Familie versorgen musst).


----------



## Tom1176 (20. August 2008)

Nein, hast du Recht, eine Umschulung ist noch lange nichts gegen eine Fundierte Ausbildung aber es wird einfach von Jahr zu Jahr schwerer etwas zu finden. 

Am liebsten hätten die Firmen einen 16 Jährigen ausgebildeten mit 20 jahren Berufserfahrung  Aber zumindest hätte ich einen Gesellenbrief in der Tasche was heut zu tage ja schon fast Grundvoraussetzung für zumindest eine art Grundlohn (nicht lachen) ist. 

Einen Job für 5€ die Stunde bekommt man zumindest hier an jeder Ecke aber da bekomme ich nicht weniger wenn ich Harz4 beziehen würde und ich seid dem auch verstehe warum manche gar keinen ansporn finden arbeiten zu gehen. Aber ich persönlich bleibe dann lieber zu Hause und bleib weiter Hausmann auch wenn es komisch klingt

Den Antrieb den ich vor allem habe einen Gesellenbrief zu bekommen ist weil man damit in Holland ne ganze menge Geld verdienen kann und die Arbeitslage da seid jahren sehr guit aussieht, die einen ganz anderen Steuersatz usw haben. Und man da in Holland mindestens ca 1800€ Netto verdienen würde minus nochmal einen Zusatz Versicherungsanteil von ca 80€ und ich wohne nicht mal 15 min von Holland weg. Da wird man mit unter nach dem Alter bezahlt und man hat einen Mindestlohn. Selbst als ungelernter bei einer 35-40 Stundenwoche kommt man da auf einen Mindestlohn von 1444€

Man hat auch die Möglichkeit eine Ausbildung bzw Weiterbildung in Holland zu machen über das AA allerdings sind die Entfernungen der Schulen dann zumindest für mich zu weit da ich eben auch verpflichtungen zu hause habe und empfohlen wird dann auch die woche über da zu bleiben und nur am WE nach hause zu fahren. Unterkunft wird auch vom AA wie alle Fahrwege bezahlt. Nur dafür müste meine Freundin eben aufhören zu arbeiten was ich nicht will da sie bei der Stadt einen sehr sicheren Job hat  Achso auch in dem Falle würde man ab dem 23 Lebensjahr einen Mindestlohn von 1444€ Netto bekommen (Ja selbst in der aus-um oder Weiterbildung.)

Ich sage auch mal so im Grunde geht es uns noch recht gut aber wie ich einfach die letzten jahre bemerkt haben rutschen wir von einer 3 in eine 2 Klassen gesellschaft und selbst mit einem Verdiener der recht gut Verdient wird es verdammt schwer normal über die Runden zu kommen. Und wenn nicht jetzt denk ich mir wann dann wann bekomme ich nochmal die Möglichkeit alles zu machen was ich im Grunde möchte  Wenn das Prob mit den Schulen nicht wäre.

Na ja tat auf jeden fall gut seinen Frust mal nieder zu schreiben und zu lesen das es mir nicht alleine so beschissen geht wenn es auch ein Armutszeugniss für Deutschland ist. Ich glaube sehr viele würden sehr gern anders und sind oft durch Gründe in diese Situation gekommen die sie selbst nicht wirklich beeinflussen konnten. Wenn ich sehe welche Blicke mich treffen wenn ich sage ich bin Arbeitslos habe keine Ausbildung oder glatt noch ich bin Hausmann :-(


----------



## Jantz (1. September 2008)

Wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre (und das war ich, zumindest ähnlich)...

... dann würde ich mittlere Reife nachholen sowie Fachabitur und dann studieren gehen. Das ist eine gute Möglichkeit als Anwedungsentwickler bzw. Software-entwicker oder Architekt angestellt zu werden, auch in Führungspositionen. Es ist zwar ein verdammt langer Weg, aber du wirst hier in Deutschland angemessen vom Land unterstützt!

Mein Werdegang zum Mutmachen: 
-> gerade so mittlere Reife gemacht -> Ausbildung zum IT-Systemkaufmann gemacht (bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass Vetrieb überhaupt nichts für mich ist) -> wieder die Schulbank gedrückt bis zur Fachhochschulreife -> Studium der Wirtschaftsinformatik -> mittlerweile spezialisiert auf Anwedungsentwicklung und Netzwerke sowie jede Menge Zertifikate sowie mittlerweile nebenberuflicher Softwareentwickler / IT-Consultant im IBM Lotus Notes/Domino Umfeld, Java und kleinzeugs wie PHP, javascript und co.

Ziele to do: Bachelor ordentlich absolvieren, danach meinen Master in Informations Technology machen.

Der Weg ist fast gleich lang, wenn du keine Ausbildung machst und dir da die 3 Jahre sparen kannst bzw für das Fachabi aufsparen kannst. Natürlich darf man sich nichts vormachen, es ist hart. Aber mit dem richtigen Ziel ist alles Möglich, man muss sich nur genügend motivieren und Gas geben.

Also Kopf hoch, Ziele setzen und go.


----------



## Tom1176 (1. September 2008)

Halli hallo, da ich ja auch schon einen Beitag zu meiner Situation geschrieben hatte nun mal etwas erfreuliches. Nach langem Hin und her und anfragen an 26 Schulen in NRW habe ich eine Schule gefunden die noch Umschulungen zum Anlagenmeschaniker in Sachen Sanitär und Heitzung anbietet und habe auch direkt alles bekommen. Ok beim Arbeitsamt wollte man sich streuben mir diesen Gutschein zu geben aber da er mir zusteht und nach kurzem Termin bein Stellvertretenden Bürgermeister hatte ich meine Papiere in 5 min zusammen und fange nu am 1.10 eine Umschulung an. Sollte noch jemand Interesse haben Einfach melden habe die Daten der Schule gerade nicht zur Hand. Sie ist in Duisburg direkt neben Zoo Zajak. Die haben auch eine 2 Gruppe die am 5.10 anfängt und ich glaube das war irgendwas mit Metall......

Achso, alle Fahrkosten wie für Berufskleidung und der Schulischen Ausbildung werden alle übernommen. Besser wie weiter arbeitslos zu bleiben und mit bissl Schweiß danach was in der Tasche zu haben


----------



## Rena Hermann (1. September 2008)

Tom1176 hat gesagt.:


> Halli hallo, da ich ja auch schon einen Beitag zu meiner Situation geschrieben hatte nun mal etwas erfreuliches. Nach langem Hin und her und anfragen an 26 Schulen in NRW habe ich eine Schule gefunden die noch Umschulungen zum Anlagenmeschaniker in Sachen Sanitär und Heitzung anbietet und habe auch direkt alles bekommen


Hört man doch gerne 
Sind meines Wissens (auch wenn es manch einer auf "gekackt, geduscht und geheizt wird immer" reduziert  ) im übrigen gar keine schlechten Zukunftsgebiete vor dem Hintergrund der aktuellen Energieeffizienzdiskussionen und möglicherweise des vermutlich nächsten großen Weltthemas: Wasserknappheit, zumindest was Süßwasser betrifft.


> ...und fange nu am 1.10 eine Umschulung an.


Dann viel Erfolg. So wie du dahinter her warst, wird das schon klappen.


> Besser wie weiter arbeitslos zu bleiben und mit bissl Schweiß danach was in der Tasche zu haben


Prima Einstellung, behalt die dir. 

Grüße
Rena


----------



## Tom1176 (1. September 2008)

Ja ich denke einfach ich bin nu 31 und bislang musste ich immer arbeit machen oder manchmal auch selber gesucht die naja wie soll ich sagen 1 schlecht bezahlt 2 man ist der Honk vom dienst, es ist warscheinlich meine letzte Chance auch was richtiges ab zu schließen.

Vielen vielen dank.


----------

